# Possble Spring Bank Sunday or Monday Cruise - CANCELLED



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm thinking with the Spring Bank Holiday Monday in a couple of weeks time it could be a great idea to get out for a cruise.

Other option is for a cruise the day before on the Sunday if people would prefer?

Looking at starting near Junction 28 of the M1 and cruising over towards Maccelsfield via Chesterfield and along the A6 most likely stopping for food at the Rams Head in Disley. Then cruising back via Buxton, Bakewell and Matlock.

Probably meeting for 10am and a half 10 start, food about half 12, and cruising back about 3ish.

So people could join in at the start, and cruise over and back, or you could join in at the pub for food and cruise back with us and then leave for home afterwards to still do both legs of the cruise.

So, anyone interested in this? Perference in day either the Sunday or Monday?

Nick


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I may make it over either day


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I would of come along, but ill be in another country with 30+ other TT forum members


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

We'll be there then.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Is this still on although we can't make the Sunday?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I could do Monday too


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> I could do Monday too


 Don't think this is going ahead.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Still on indeed for Monday.

Meeting at 11am at the Snipe, just off Junction 28 on the M1. We'll cruise for an hour or so over the Disley to the Rams Head for some food.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I think i can make this, although i will have to bring one of the children with me. as the wife is on call


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Location is *The Snipe at Sutton*:

http://www.pub-explorer.com/notts/pub/s ... hfield.htm

*Alfreton Road, Sutton in Ashfield, Nottinghamshire NG17 1JE*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'll be there then ===> at the Ram's Head in Disley


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

do they do rancho grade at the rams heads :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

bigbison said:


> do they do rancho grade at the rams heads :lol: :lol: :lol:


No idea mate, you'd better come and find out 

Nick


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

if they do i wont be able to deal with it, it will tip me over the edge :lol: :lol:


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Can we get a list of peeps that are going, I know i am, bigbyson, Nem, Audimad, A3DFU and I presume Rancho Grande :lol: will be coming anyone ells.

The list:
Bigbyson,
Nem, 
Audimad, 
A3DFU, 
Rancho Grande,


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Pauls not going to make this now and rogers not sure. So that only leaves 2 or 3 for the cruise which I don't think is worth it.

So I think it's just best to cancel this and try again another time. Sorry everyone.

Nick


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

I knew it!


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

sorry chaps need to get my brakes sorted


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And I just convinced John-H to come along too :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Jeff,
you have PM


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I only found out about it when Dani told me and I was going to come too [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Sorry, was just hoping for a better turn out for the cruise over. It's a long way over and back for only a few so thought it was best to cancel.

:?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh well next time then. As it is it means I've got more time to do some other stuff today - so no worries


----------

